# Wo speichert Fallout New Vegas Savegames ab?



## duke3d-fanboy (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
leider ist mir mein Windows 8 abgeschmiert und lässt sich nicht mehr booten. Um alle wichtigen Dateien mit ner Linux-Live-CD retten zu können, müsste ich wissen, wo Steam die Savegames von Fallout New Vegas abspeichert.

Ich habe nämlich keine Lust die 40 Stunden Spielzeit ins Nirwana zu schicken. 

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Mai 2014)

Ich hab zwar nur Fallout 3, aber ich denke NV dürfte die Saveames genauso speichern.
Das wäre dann der Ordner C:\Users\Username\Documents\My Games\Fallout New Vegas .


----------



## duke3d-fanboy (8. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank, da sind sie gespeichert.


----------

